# electric brakes



## wa9rew (Oct 5, 2003)

I bought a new 2003 Chevy Silverado and need info re hooking up a reese brake controller.  i see by a note from chevy the wiring is different than my 1999 silverado.  anybody have any experiences with this?  thanks
monty
mjnewb@charter.net


----------



## Gary B (Oct 5, 2003)

electric brakes

HI monty, there should be a wiring harness tucked up under the dash to connect the brake controller to, you can get a pigtail adapter from any rv or trailer service center, the only differnce I am aware of but I'm no Chev expert, is GM uses a new style fuse in the power dist. box under the hood and you may have to go to the deal for a fuse, as I don't think the parts houses have them yet. A big welcome to the forum.   :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## wa9rew (Oct 5, 2003)

electric brakes

Gary:  Not on the 2003 they want you to buy a part they call it. my 2002 had thewiring harness you spoke of, but the 2003 does not.  they changed the wiring also in the 2003.  even had a little blurb extra piece of paper informing of such.  i did a search thru google and only put in the part number abnd walla up came with a solution. change the slots of the connector on my brake controller harness swap a and d.  did that and it worked.  although i didnt have a wire in d.  but all works ok.  thanks for reply.......i was gonna call my son in law at austin leisure rentals for answre but i got it... thanks
monty


----------

